# That's it, I'm ordering my Oberon today. Help me pick one (please)!



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Help! I know it's a very personal decision, but it will help me to hear other's opinions. I had the old style (not wraparound) Avenue of Trees in Fern for my K2 and liked it a lot. I had also toyed with getting Tree of Life in Saddle at the time. But there are so many beautiful ones. Which of the above is/are your favorite(s)? I do not have a skin yet, but I used to have a seashell/beach themed custom one that Cagnes made me, and I may get that again, but I'm really open at this point. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Just to make your decision more difficult, there are a couple of designs that are available in colors that are no advertised. Here is a response to an email I sent (this is from January 31st of this year):

_We were actually considering discontinuing the wine color all together, but
when the rumor got out, we had a slew of requests to keep it and sales
picked up a bit (!!!). Meanwhile our color choices for certain things with
wine had already changed. In certain cases, when we have once made a
particular image in a particular color, depending on the reason that we
don't anymore, we can accommodate a special request to make it again.

Here is a list of Kindle 3 covers currently offered in wine: fleur de lis,
celtic cross, celtic spiral, celtic hounds, world tree, butterfly.

The bold celtic, Tree of Life and the singing wolf are images that aren't
currently offered in wine but that we can make in wine by request because
they once were (before we were going to discontinue that color last summer)._

my vote is Tree of Life in wine (I saw a pic somewhere where and it is BEAUTIFUL!!) or Bold Celtic in Saddle or Wine. I have the Bold Celtic in Saddle and it is amazing!! Though I would have bought it in wine had I known it was available when I placed the order.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

DaVinci in Saddle is my favorite.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

I adore my ROH in marigold.  It picks out the beautiful details of the picture so clearly!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Just to make your decision more difficult, there are a couple of designs that are available in colors that are no advertised. Here is a response to an email I sent (this is from January 31st of this year):
> 
> _We were actually considering discontinuing the wine color all together, but
> when the rumor got out, we had a slew of requests to keep it and sales
> ...


Ooh, I didn't think I was a big wine fan, but I googled the TOL in wine and it's really stunning. Thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Since you already had the Avenue of Trees, I voted for getting another style (even if similar).  

I just got the red Ginkgo and saddle TOL.  My husband has the fern Bold Celtic.  All are beautiful.

When I started looking I wanted wine but changed my mind after days of looking at the Oberon site and the pics posted here.  I love the color but I didn't feel the designs stood out as much in the wine.  I also love black but decided against that for the same reason.  Although if you didn't want the design to stand out as much than either of these colors are great options.  The wine will stand out a little more than the black will.

IF you do like a particular skin than I would pick a cover that you like with this.  That might help narrow down the design and color.  When I was looking I had the skin site open and the Oberon and would put the pics up against each other.  It helped me narrow down the decision but it was still tough to choose from so many beautiful options.

I like the fern color and my red ginkgo is just goregeous.    Saddle is nice too but I like the other colors better with the graphite kindle.

Let us know what you decide on.  I'm sure you will love any of them.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I am one of the minority that loves the marigold color! It just seems cheerful to me! I would love to see them offer the Paisley, Tree of Life and Dragonfly Pond in marigold. 

I know this doesn't help you choose, but I'm sure you will ultimately pick the very best option for you!!!!

Best wishes!!


----------



## april31099 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the da Vinci in saddle.  I love the lock and key combination and it's a design I don't think I will grow tired of.  Good luck choosing!!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone! I'm still trying to decide... I don't think I can go wrong with any of them though.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

That's the thing with Oberon, they are all so amazingly lovely and well designed, that you can't go wrong. And if you get one that you aren't totally in love with, someone here will be and they will buy it from you so you can try again! Or you may even find someone wiliing to trade!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I chose the Dragonfly Pond. I like the color and the scene looks relaxing.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

It's always so hard to decide! I have ToL in Saddle for my iPad, and for my Kindle, I was torn between Celtic Hounds in Wine and Da Vinci in Saddle. I ended up getting the CH, but the DV will definitely be my next Oberon (unless they re-release Roof of Heaven in purple or some other fabulous design). Good luck in your decision (I vicariously voted for the DV  )!


----------



## summerhouse (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I would choose something totally bright and cheery and bold. Reading challenges us to open our minds eyes to all kinds of new things. Go with something stunning!!!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't believe it, but I think I'm going to order the Tree of Life in wine.  Your votes have pushed me over the edge. Thanks all! I'll be sure to post pics when I get it.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> I can't believe it, but I think I'm going to order the Tree of Life in wine.  Your votes have pushed me over the edge. Thanks all! I'll be sure to post pics when I get it.


Nice choice! I have that one in chocolate, the darkest brown color. Love it! I added the Before the Storm skin for fun, but I'm considering taking it off because I really like how elegant the graphite Kindle looks inside the brown cover.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

hudsonam said:


> I can't believe it, but I think I'm going to order the Tree of Life in wine.  Your votes have pushed me over the edge. Thanks all! I'll be sure to post pics when I get it.


Nice choice!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, I emailed Oberon, and the person who deals with email inquiries has a family emergency, so it'll be a couple days before I hear back on getting the TOL in wine. By then I might change my mind...


----------



## texasmuse (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got my cover last week - Avenue of Trees in Fern.  I love it!!  But since you already have that one, you probably want something else.  I think the Tree of Life would be beautiful wine.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

It is so hard deciding between all the beautiful colors/styles Oberon offers. When Making my decision I had one window open with the Oberon covers and another with the DecalGirl Skins. I found that most of the skins I liked went best with Chocolate and Tree of Life. That helped me make my decision... and I have a stack of skins to look forward to.


----------



## Pierrep99 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was in the same decision dilemma as you. I just ordered the bold Celtic (without wool) in black today.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, I kept going back to the Van Gogh Almond Branches in Bloom skin and the saddle Tree of Life, which will also go with the custom beachy skin I had on my K2 that I might reincarnate for my K3. This post helped me decide on the Gelaskins version - http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=37243.0

So I am ordering the skin and my Oberon now.  I'll post pics when I get them! Thanks for all the help!

Pierrep99, that one is gorgeous. 

ETA: Ok, ordering done. I can't believe I just spent $100 on accessories.  But why should my K3 be any different than my K2?!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Anne Marie - I have the TOL in saddle and it is a beautiful cover but then they all are.   I love the skin you chose and look forward to the pics.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

There are actually four Oberon covers in my house at the moment. (don't gasp I can explain) . When I first purchased my K2, I was really sold on "Dragonfly Pond" in Fern (I collect dragonfly items and they gave a very special meaning to me). But I had also fallen in love with "Tree of Life" in saddle as it too held a special meaning for me. When my Dragonfly pond cover arrived I loved it, but I must admit, that I was bitten by the bug of thinking having a cover to change back and forth would be nice. So a KB member offered up a Rivergarden in red at an unbelievable price so I bought it.

Then Oberon had a writing contest, as a prize they offered a cover, I entered, I won my beloved Tree of Life in saddle.

I bought hubby a Kindle that Christmas, and he ensconced his kindle in the River Garden. I have always wanted to give him a more "manly" cover, so I once again made a purchase here from a KB member and gave him a Hokusai Wave for early valentines.

Now the River Garden is going to be given to my Aunt with another K2 that I purchased for this purpose.

I have to say that my true favorite of them all is the Tree of Life in saddle.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Once again, you KBers are a very bad influence. Just broke down and ordered the Sky Dragon in black. I've been looking and looking, trying to decide. After paging through the "prettiest" thread, I saw that one, and just had to cave.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

StaceyHH said:


> Once again, you KBers are a very bad influence. Just broke down and ordered the Sky Dragon in black. I've been looking and looking, trying to decide. After paging through the "prettiest" thread, I saw that one, and just had to cave.


That's the one I have!!!! You are going to love it!!!!! I've had mine since early September now, and still haven't tired of it it. It's simple and a bit understated, yet super classy - in my very unbiased opinion of course . Let us know how you like it when you get it 

My second favorite though is Tree of Life in wine


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I was fantasy shopping on the Oberon site recently, for a cover for the K3 I don't have yet, and I decided on either the Celtic pattern or the dragon, and in black. I like black. I never hear anyone mention those two designs here on KB, but I really like them.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh glad to hear it! How does it fold back? I was REALLY tempted by River Garden (Red,) but was concerned about comments that the wraparound design makes a thicker spine that won't fold back as flat. Honestly, if my Amazon K3 cover wasn't causing issues, I probably would have been able to resist. I really love my standard Amz cover, but even with the paint sanded off the hinges, I'm still having occassional battery-drain and lockup issues. 

I initially had replaced it with the lighted Amz cover, but decided that if I had to carry the extra 2+ oz, and it being slightly larger, I'd rather have an Oberon. Although it's bulkier than the non-lit Amz, I think it's just about the same weight and dimensions as the thicker lighted cover.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I was fantasy shopping on the Oberon site recently, for a cover for the K3 I don't have yet, and I decided on either the Celtic pattern or the dragon, and in black. I like black. I never hear anyone mention those two designs here on KB, but I really like them.


I bought my husband the Bold Celtic in fern and it is beautiful. Very nice design and I love how it feels. Subsequently ordered 2 for mself! The fern color is really nice. I didn't want the same color for mine so have one in red and one in saddle. I love black but wanted the design to stand out more. However, I do think the Bold Celtic would look nice in black. I haven't seen the dragon so can't say but I can't imagine an Oberon not looking awesome.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I got my Oberon and Gelaskins today! We were away last week, so my neighbor picked them up for me. I successfully applied the skin (whew!) but I want to let it set a bit before putting it in the Oberon. I did do a test run, and the bottom right strap is SUPER snug, but I imagine it will loosen up with time. The saddle Tree of Life is gorgeous. I'm not sure if I'm totally 100% completely head over heels in love yet, but I'm going to use it for a little while and see how I feel.  Thanks for all the tips and advice! I'll post pics ASAP!


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

Yikes I wished I wouldn't have read this thread now I am second guessing the order I placed the other day.  I ordered the marigold Ginkgo k3 cover and now I read it is the least favorite color    I really had a hard time choosing just one design/color out of so many beautiful choices but I fell in love with the Budhha Icon Journal in red/marigold and wanted the k3 cover to coordinate with that, plus I already have the red amazon lighted cover so didn't want another red k3 cover so chose the marigold and thought the ginkgo blended nicely with the budhha.  I also ordered my very first decal/skin from decalgirl called the elephant which is predominantly grey/white/red.  If I can figure out how to post a picture I will post when they arrive.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

albianne I think a marigold Ginko sounds gorgeous. I have never heard anyone that is not pleased with the marigold color. I am sure you will love it and I agree the Buddha Icon Journal in red/marigold is beautiful! I can't wait to see pictures. Please post!!

Congrats!!

_edited: thanks splashes99!!!_


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks BonBonlover, that makes me feel better, will post as soon as I get them.  I am in Canada so I will probably have to wait a week or two for delivery.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, I'm so glad I read this thread!  You're all making me laugh as I have been
trying to decide on what Oberon I want for my Kindle3 for over a month now.
Presently I have the M-Edge Crackled Gold which is fun and light to hold, but I want an Oberon if I can EVER decide.  Just when I thought I wanted the Dragonfly in Sky Blue, I changed my mind (women's perogative, right?) to the Medici (fleur de lis) and black.  Now I just don't know!  Hahaha!


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> albianne I think a marigold Ginko sounds gorgeous. I have never heard anyone be pleased with the marigold color. I am sure you will love it and I agree the Buddha Icon Journal in red/marigold is beautiful! I can't wait to see pictures. Please post!!
> 
> Congrats!!


I am assuming you really meant "displeased" with the Marigold color?  I ordered the ROH in Marigold, and was a little worried before I got it that it would be a funny looking color - but I am in loooove with that cover. I definitely think the color choice makes a big difference in what the design on the cover really looks like.

BlondStylus - I currently have 3 oberons and an M-edge....if I had waited a little longer, I would have only had 2 Oberons since I love my second and third Oberon purchase but just like my first one. I now have 2 covers I love though, and am finally satisfied with my Kindle's wardrobe!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I had a heck of a time deciding too, but someone posted a picture of Dragon in black, and i fell in love. I got it on Saturday, and it's wonderful, I love it! It already folds back nearly flat, and the leather is excellent quality. I skinned it with DecalGirl's Cat and Canary, which gives me a grin.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

splashes99 said:


> I am assuming you really meant "displeased" with the Marigold color?


OH my gosh! you are right. What a difference a typo can make! I am going to see if I can edit! thanks for catching that!!! 
*I have not heard of anyone that is not pleased with their Marigold color!! It is beautiful!!*


----------

